# Best Homemade Tools >  F.O.R. tool rack

## revwarguy

This is my take on Adam Savage's F.O.R. toolrack. All in all, its a really great addition to the shop. More about it here.

----------

allenz (Feb 27, 2020),

bruce.desertrat (Feb 25, 2020),

DIYer (Feb 25, 2020),

IAMSatisfied (Mar 2, 2020),

Jon (Feb 27, 2020),

llh49 (Mar 2, 2020),

Priemsy (Feb 25, 2020),

Quinton 357 (Feb 25, 2020),

Slim-123 (Mar 1, 2020)

----------


## DIYer

Thanks revwarguy! We've added your Tool Rack to our Racks category,
as well as to your builder page: revwarguy's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:















Tool Rack
 by revwarguy

tags:
portable, tool storage, caster(s)

----------

allenz (Feb 27, 2020),

greyhoundollie (Feb 25, 2020)

----------


## Elizabeth Greene

You should put your vacuformer up on this site too.

----------

greyhoundollie (Feb 25, 2020)

----------


## jdurand

Too organized, I'd never find anything!

----------

baja (Feb 26, 2020),

greyhoundollie (Feb 25, 2020)

----------

